# what happened to satelliteguys?



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

why is satelliteguys.us down? they didn't mention anything about doing "server work" today? what is going on?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

it was up an hr ago


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is a problem at our ISP, the router we are connected to has failed.

They have replaced the router and are now reloading the router config. Hopefully we should be back online in just a little bit.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

alright we got it first hand from scott. thanks scott!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Update - Still not up yet (grr) I hate to wait.

How long does it take them to reload a router?


----------



## NEBUGEATER (May 19, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Update - Still not up yet (grr) I hate to wait.
> 
> How long does it take them to reload a router?


Don't know but from the sounds of it you will soon be able to tell us!!! :hurah:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Update - Still not up yet (grr) I hate to wait.
> 
> How long does it take them to reload a router?


Oh, probably the rest of the week...


----------

